
Show HN: Curated Podcast Snippets - PodCurator
I curate ~10 minute snippets from the best tech podcasts of the week into a single episode for my friends to listen to.<p>Here&#x27;s an example -  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;soundcloud.com&#x2F;user-857781619&#x2F;podcastcurated-scarcity-consumer-social-investment-thesis-39&#x2F;s-ep1sI<p>I love podcasts and take a lot of notes on them, but my friends&#x2F;family just want the most interesting snippets of them because (1) they don&#x27;t have the time to listen to all and (2) there are TOO many podcast episodes. It&#x27;s fun for me to pick interesting sections and create a &quot;compiled&quot; episode, and so wanted to share with HN too. In the example above, it&#x27;s my favorite snippets from recent episodes of three podcasts (Starting Greatness, Invest like the Best, and Venture Stories). Now you can sample these three episodes, learn something new, and if you like a specific one, go and listen to the whole episode!<p>Would love to share with y’all too! Feel free to fill this Google Form with topics you&#x27;re interested in and I’ll do my best!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;8gUEgTugUt4Gfw6L9
======
rolstenhouse
I like this a lot. I often find myself too "behind" on the podcasts that I
like to listen to and often don't have the time to sit through and listen to
all of them.

I'm down to try it out. Maybe you and I like similar things

------
awb
I love the idea but how do you navigate copyrights on these podcasts? Do you
get permission to use their clips?

~~~
PodCurator
Right now no, it's just a small group of friends (and hopefully future HN
users like you :)).

I'm assuming since all podcasts are public and free it would be okay (i.e. I'm
getting it from ListenNotes). It's a good point that I should include links to
the podcasts in the description so people can go directly.

What do you think I could include in the audio to help with giving credits to
the podcast authors?

~~~
awb
Links in the description might be sufficient. If you want to put it in audio,
I'd recommend something at the begging like "Todays snippets are courtesy of
podcast X, Y and Z."

------
MrCoffee7
Great idea! Could you add timestamps in your show notes for folks who want to
skip to a specific section?

~~~
PodCurator
Yes will do!

------
probe
This is pretty cool, just signed up.

Does this take a lot of time? Or do you have a specific note taking process
for podcasts?

~~~
PodCurator
The end goal is to automate it, but right now doing a hand curation process.
Doesn't take too much time and my friends get value out of it anyways. We also
then discuss it among ourselves and I like the seeding of discussion.

I take a LOT of podcast notes, it's just how I go about learning things. Just
on apple notes I jot down what is interesting during a podcast. It's helpful
to sometimes to go back and review / remember the podcasts that are good
enough to re-listen too.

------
ruthj123
Efficient documentation is a crucial habit. Do you want to be bad at it or
good at it? Definitely great at it yes? Learn online now with Project
Documentation. For more, visit, [https://www.theccm.co.uk/courses-
page/project-documentation/](https://www.theccm.co.uk/courses-page/project-
documentation/)

